# مناجاة :الانبا رؤفائيل



## asmicheal (28 يونيو 2009)

*

من احب الاساقفة الى قلبى 
الانبا رؤفائيل 
واخيرا 
تمكنت من نقل مناجاة بقلمة 







ماذا ينتفع الإنسان ؟!


اتجه العالم إلى الفكر العلمي المادي المحسوس،
وترك عنه روح الإيمان والصلاة والعبادة. 


تناسى الناس أن هناك الله الذي يحبنا ..
ويستحق منَّا نظرة اهتمام وتقدير.


إنه ينادي في هدوء:
"اِلتَفِتوا إلَيَّ واخلُصوا يا جميعَ أقاصي الأرضِ،
لأني أنا اللهُ وليس آخَرَ" 
(إش45: 22)
ولكن ملايين البشر عنه لاهون!!


حقًا قال الرب يسوع:
"ماذا يَنتَفِعُ الإنسانُ لو رَبِحَ العالَمَ كُلَّهُ وخَسِرَ نَفسَهُ؟ 
أو ماذا يُعطي الإنسانُ فِداءً عن نَفسِهِ؟" 
(مت16: 26).


آه لو يعود الإنسان مرة أخرى إلى الإيمان ..
آه لو اقترنت الحضارة الحديثة بنعمة الإيمان ..
آه لو خصصنا وقتًا ضئيلاً للصلاة والحديث مع الله،
والتمتع بحبه وأبوته ورعايته.


لماذا يتكبر الإنسان على الله نفسه، ويتجاهل وجوده، 
ويتجاهل أن الله هو صانع الإنسان وعقله وحكمته وذكائه؟


لماذا يتجاهل البشر أنهم لم يستطيعوا غلبة الموت؟


إن أجمل ما في الحياة أننا سنقف أمام الله ليكافئنا عن أعمالنا.


هل لم يفكر البشر في هذه اللحظة الجميلة،
التي سنتواجه فيها مع خالقنا،
الذي أوكلنا على أمر الحياة على الأرض؟


حقًا .. ماذا ينتفع الإنسان؟



للموضوع بقية *​


----------



## kalimooo (28 يونيو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا asmicheal

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 يونيو 2009)

راااااااااااائع يا عم سليم 

ميررررررسى ليك على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

فى انتظار باقى الموضوع .................​


----------



## asmicheal (28 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا asmicheal
> 
> شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك




*شكرا كليمو 
لمشاركتك وتشجيعك 
تابع معى هذة الصلوات 
عميقة وجميلة جدا 
اعجبتنى جدا يا رب تعجبكم 
وتكون سبب بركة وتوبة لكل من يقراها *


----------



## asmicheal (28 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> راااااااااااائع يا عم سليم
> 
> ميررررررسى ليك على الموضوع
> 
> ...



:download:

*شكرا كوكو لمشاركتك الجميلة 
بس انا اختك asmicheal
ولست عم سليم *


----------



## asmicheal (28 يونيو 2009)

*يسوع هو شمس حياتي 




يسوع هو شمس حياتي

ربي يسوع الغالي ..
أعلم أن الشرق يرمز للرجاء، والنور والميلاد الجديد ..
وأيضًا الأمل الجديد.

والغرب يرمز للظلمة والضياع والموت والنهاية ..
ويعني انتهاء الأمل.

ربي يسوع .. أرجوك
إجعل حياتي دائمًا مشرقة بنورك ..
واجعل يا إلهي شمسك لا تغيب أو تغرب عن حياتي.

لتكن أنت شرقي .. وشمسي .. وبري .. ونوري ..
وكل حياتي.

لقد قلت: "أنا هو نور العالم".
فاجعلني دائمًا يا ربي أنظر ناحيتك
ناحية النور .. النور الحقيقي.

اجعلني يا ربي أعطي ظهري للشيطان وللظلمة.

فأنا من يوم ما جحدت الشيطان ناحية الغرب
ومن يوم ما قبلت المعمودية ..
وقد صارت لي الاستنارة.

اجعلني دائمًا أصلي ودائمًا أحيا
وأنا وجهي متجه إلى النور ..
إليك أنت أيها النور الحقيقي وشمس حياتي.

ربي .. املأ حياتنا كلها بالنور والتسبيح،
والفرح والنصرة والرجاء.

ياربي يسوع..
مين يسمعك وودنه تنشغل بصوت غير صوتك؟
ومين يتكلم معاك ولسانه ينشغل بكلام مع حد غيرك؟
مين يشوفك وعينه تلتفت لآخر؟!

ياريتك ياربى يسوع تفتح ودانى ..
وتفتح عينيا ..
وتفتح لسانى عليك ..
لئلا أنشغل بآخر.

اجعلني أراك بعين الإيمان وبعين الحب وبعين التركيز الروحي
فبكل تأكيد اللى هيشوف المسيح هايشبع بيه.

فأنت وحدك شمس حياتي.*


----------



## asmicheal (28 يونيو 2009)

*لا تيأس .. لنا رجاء في المسيح 


لا تيأس .. لنا رجاء في المسيح

لنا رجاء في الله ..
لا تيأس .. بل اعرف عمل المسيح.

لقد جاء السيد المسيح لأجل الخطاة ليدعوهم للتوبة.

والأبرار (في أعين ذواتهم) ليس لهم نصيب في عمل المسيح.

فإذا كنت خاطئًا مثلى فلا تيأس!!
بل اعرف أنك من صميم عمل المسيح .. 
لأنه قال: "لأني لم آتِ لأدعوَ أبرارًا بل خُطاةً إلَى التَّوْبَةِ"
(مت9: 13).
ولأنه "لا يَحتاجُ الأصِحّاءُ إلَى طَبيبٍ بل المَرضَى"
(مت9: 12).

"اللهم معطى النعمة، مُرسل الخلاص، الذي يفعل كل شيء في كل أحد".

ثق يا صديقي أن الله "رحمته قد ثبتت علينا"

وأن "الله يرفع هناك خطايا الشعب من قبل المحرقات (الجسد والدم)
ورائحة البخور (الصلوات)" 

وكل الكنيسة تصرخ:
"كرحمتك يارب ولا كخطايانا".

ولا نستطيع أن ننسى الإعلان المُقدَّس عن الجسد والدم أنه:
"يُعطى عنَّا خلاصًا وغفرانًا للخطايا".

حقيقة أن توبتنا ضعيفة ومريضة ولكن لنا رجاء في الله..
"الذي يُحيي الموتَى، ويَدعو الأشياءَ غَيرَ المَوْجودَةِ كأنَّها مَوْجودَةٌ" 
(رو 4: 17).

ونصرخ بدموع:
"أومِنُ يا سيدُ، فأعِنْ عَدَمَ إيماني" (مر 9: 24).

فلو كانت توبتي عدمًا،
فأومن أنك ستعمل فيها عجبًا وتخلّصني بنعمتك ..
لأني عاجز بجهدي ولكنني لن أيأس من رحمتك.

لذلك فالتائب المسيحي لا ينتفخ ولا يفتخر ..
بل يظل طوال عمره محتاجًا لرحمة الله وغفرانه.

فلا تيأس .. لنا رجاء في المسيح*


----------



## asmicheal (28 يونيو 2009)

*
تعالوا نُصلّي .. 

تعالوا نُصلّي ..

الصلاة هي امتياز ممنوح من الله للإنسان ..
فيا لكرامة الإنسان المُصلي!!

الصلاة هي القوة التي تحرك اليد التي تحرك العالم.

الصلاة هي مدخل كل فضيلة وكل عمل روحي.

الصلاة تحل المشاكل،
وتشفي الأمراض،
وتبارك البيوت،
وتكرّس القلوب،
وتهزم الشياطين،
وتزرع الفضيلة،
وتطرد الخطية،
وتفتح البصر والبصيرة على السماء والأبدية والقوة الإلهية.

الصلاة .. هي أقوى سلاح يهزم أعتى الشياطين.
"صَلّوا بلا انقِطاعٍ" (1تس5: 17).
"يَنبَغي أنْ يُصَلَّى كُلَّ حينٍ ولا يُمَلَّ" (لو18: 1).

الصلاة هي إحساس حضور المسيح ..
بل هي قلب مفتوح على الله.

الصلاة الحقيقية الحيّة هي إدراك كل كلمة نتكلّم بها في حضرة الله.
فهي التعبير العملي الحقيقي عن الإيمان.

إنها العطش إلى المسيح الينبوع الحقيقي ..
"عَطِشَتْ نَفسي إلَى اللهِ، إلَى الإلهِ الحَي" (مز42: 2).

إنها القلب المفتوح على الله،
والعين الداخلية التي ترى الله، وتنشغل به،
وتشبع بحضوره البهي.

وأجمل نموذج للصلاة الحقيقية هو موسى النبي،
الذي كان يتكلّم مع الله ..
"ويُكلمُ الرَّبُّ موسَى وجهًا لوَجهٍ، كما يُكلمُ الرَّجُلُ صاحِبَهُ"
(خر33: 11).

طوبى لمَنْ عرف إتقان مهارة الصلاة.
فالعالم اليوم يحتاج إلى رُكب منحنية وقلوب خاشعة،
وأيادي مرفوعة حتى يتحنن الله على خليقته.

تعالوا نُصلي ..
"اسهَروا وصَلّوا لِئلا تدخُلوا في تجرِبَةٍ" (مر14: 3.
"صَلّوا لأجلِنا" (عب13: 1.
"وصَلّوا بَعضُكُمْ لأجلِ بَعضٍ" (يع5: 16).*​


----------



## asmicheal (28 يونيو 2009)

*التوبة هي عمل كل الكنيسة 

التوبة هي عمل كل الكنيسة 


بينما أنا خاطئ مُتعثر في خطواتي
وميولي الرديئة تدفعني للسقوط،
أجد الكنيسة تدعوني قديسًا (القدسات للقديسين) ..
"أحِبّاءَ اللهِ، مَدعوينَ قِديسينَ" (رو 7:1).


التوبة هي عمل كل الكنيسة بكل أعضائها ..
الكل خطاة قديسون،
لأن التوبة تجعل الزاني بتولاً والخاطئ قديسًا.


كلنا نُخطئ وكلنا نحتاج التوبة.


أنا قديس لأن المسيح يُقدّسني بنعمته ..
"إنْ قُلنا: إنَّهُ ليس لنا خَطيَّةٌ نُضِلُّ أنفُسَنا وليس الحَقُّ فينا.
إنِ اعتَرَفنا بخطايانا فهو أمينٌ وعادِلٌ،
حتَّى يَغفِرَ لنا خطايانا ويُطَهرَنا مِنْ كُل إثمٍ" 
(1يو 8:1-9).


نحن خطاة والمسيح يُطهرنا (لأنه أمين وعادل).


لا تظن صديقي أن القداسة بعيدة المنال أو أنك غريب عن القديسين،
بل أنت وأنا وأبى الكاهن وكل الكنيسة تائبون ..
ورجوعنا للخطية لا يلغي انتمائنا للمسيح وبنوتنا له ..
فالأحرى أن ننتبه سريعًا ونقوم من سقطاتنا بدون يأس ..
متمثلين بذلك الراهب الحاذق الذي قال للشيطان:
"ألست أنت تضرب مرذبة وأنا أضرب مرذبة.. العِبرة بالنهاية؟".


"ولكن الذي يَصبِرُ إلَى المُنتَهَى فهذا يَخلُصُ" 
(مت10: 22).
"لأنَّ الصِّدِّيقَ يَسقُطُ سبعَ مَرّاتٍ ويَقومُ"
(أم24: 16) 

:download:

للموضوع بقية .​*


----------



## rooney93 (28 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا
ويارب احفظنا


----------



## asmicheal (29 يونيو 2009)

*
ليس مِثل الله!! 


ليس مِثل الله!!

يا ربي يسوع .. ليس مِثلك!!
أنت وحدك الخالق، المُبدع الجميل.

"قَد عَظُمتَ أيُّها الرَّبُّ الإلهُ، لأنَّهُ ليس مِثلُكَ،
وليس إلهٌ غَيرَكَ حَسَبَ كُل ما سمِعناهُ بآذانِنا" 
(2صم 22:7).
"ما أعظَمَ أعمالكَ يارَبُّ! كُلَّها بحِكمَةٍ صَنَعتَ.
مَلآنةُ الأرضُ مِنْ غِناكَ" (مز 24:104).

ربى يسوع الحبيب ..
أَتلفَّت حولي، فأجد الحسن والجمال فيما صنعته يداك،
وإن وجدت عيبًا أعرف أن يد الإنسان قد تدخلت وأفسدت.

حقًا إن الرب الإله:
"صَنَعَ الكُلَّ حَسَنًا في وقتِهِ" (جا 11:3).

حقًا "ليس مِثلَ اللهِ يا يَشورونُ. يَركَبُ السماءَ في مَعونَتِكَ،
والغَمامَ في عَظَمَتِهِ" (تث 26:33).

إلهي الحنون ..
أنت عجيب في أعمالك، وتناسق خليقتك،
وجمال الطبيعة التي أتقنتها بحكمتك العالية.

وأيضًا يا سيدي ليس مِثلك في أعمال رعايتك.
أنت الراعي الصالح الوحيد،
الذي يهتم بأحوال رعيته بتدقيق وحب واهتمام.

فأنت "عَزيزِ يعقوبَ ... الرّاعي صَخرِ إسرائيلَ" (تك 24:49).

لذلك تهتف نفسي: "الرَّبُّ راعيَّ فلا يُعوِزُني شَيءٌ" (مز 1:23).

"فلَمّا خرجَ يَسوعُ رأَى جَمعًا كثيرًا، فتحَنَّنَ علَيهِمْ إذ كانوا كخِرافٍ
لا راعيَ لها، فابتَدأَ يُعَلِّمُهُمْ كثيرًا" (مر 34:6).

سيدي القدوس ..
حقًا قال إلهي: "أنا هو الرّاعي الصّالِحُ،
والرّاعي الصّالِحُ يَبذِلُ نَفسَهُ عن الخِرافِ" 
(يو 11:10).

إنه يهتم بكل تفاصيل حياتنا، ويدبر أمورنا،
ويرعانا حتى لو كنا نحن غير مهتمين.

لقد وعدنا وقال:
"شَعرَةً مِنْ رؤوسِكُمْ لا تهلِكُ" (لو 18:21).
"لأني أنا الرَّبُّ إلهُكَ المُمسِكُ بيَمينِكَ، القائلُ لكَ:
لا تخَفْ. أنا أُعينُكَ" (إش 13:41).
"لا تخَفْ يا دودَةَ يعقوبَ، يا شِرذِمَةَ إسرائيلَ. أنا أُعينُكَ،
يقولُ الرَّبُّ، وفاديكَ قُدّوسُ إسرائيلَ" (إش 14:41).

ربي يسوع ..
مَنْ مِثلك خلقني من العدم، ويرعاني باهتمام أبوته الحانية.
وأيضًا مَنْ مِثلك في الغفران!! فقد يغفر الناس، لكنهم لا ينسون.

لكن إلهي الحنون يُخاطب نفسي المسكينة الخاطئة قائلاً:
"لكَيْ تتذَكَّري فتخزَيْ ولا تفتَحي فاكِ بَعدُ بسَبَبِ خِزيِكِ،
حينَ أغفِرُ لكِ كُلَّ ما فعَلتِ، يقولُ السَّيدُ الرَّبُّ" (حز 63:16).

إنه يغفر بحب، ويلتمس العذر ..
"يا أبَتاهُ، اغفِرْ لهُمْ، لأنَّهُمْ لا يَعلَمونَ ماذا يَفعَلونَ.
وإذ اقتَسَموا ثيابَهُ اقتَرَعوا علَيها" (لو 34:23).

إنه يغفر وينسى، ويُجدِّد العهد ..
"أنا أنا هو الماحي ذُنوبَكَ لأجلِ نَفسي،
وخطاياكَ لا أذكُرُها" (إش 25:43).

العجيب يا ربي يسوع أن الناس يخطئون ولا يغفرون لبعضهم،
وأنت القدوس وحدك لكنك تسامح وتغفر وتنسى.

مَنْ مِثلك يا ربي تحتملني!!
ربما يستطيع إنسان أن يحتمل إنسانًا آخر أو مجموعة من الناس،
لكن مَنْ يستطيع أن يحمل ويحتمل الكل؟!

إني أتعجب لطول أناتك يا إلهي الصالح!
تحتمل الخطاة والأشرار والجاحدين والناكرين والكافرين،
وتحتمل مَنْ يهينك ويُجدِّف في وجهك!!

إن بعضَ العظماءِ من البشر لا يحتملون مَنْ يتكلّم ضدهم،
ويعتبرون الإهانة عظيمة جدًّا، لأنها موجهة إلى شخص عظيم.

كم أنت متضع يا إلهي، لأنك تحتمل الجميع بحب واتضاع،
على أمل أن يتبدَّل حالُهم ويرجعوا عن شرهم.

كم احتملت من إهانة الأشرار، فتحولوا بسبب أناتك إلى قديسين!!
حقًا قال مُعلِّمنا بطرس:
"واحسِبوا أناةَ رَبنا خَلاصًا، كما كتَبَ إلَيكُمْ
أخونا الحَبيبُ بولُسُ أيضًا بحَسَبِ الحِكمَةِ المُعطاةِ لهُ" 
(2بط 15:3).

احتملت شاول الطرسوسي، وأريانوس والي أنصنا، وموسى الأسود،
وأوغسطينوس، ومريم المصرية.
كان لك رجاء فيهم، وتحقق الرجاء بسبب حبك.
حقًا .. إنك إله عظيم.

وآخرون احتملتهم وصبرت عليهم حتى النهاية
دون أن يستفيدوا من أناتك:
فرعون، ودقلديانوس، وأريوس، ونسطور، ومقدونيوس، وأوطاخي.

كم أنت حلو يا ربي يسوع.







*


----------



## asmicheal (29 يونيو 2009)

* 



أشكرك لأجل معمودية الأطفال 




أشكرك لأجل معمودية الأطفال

أناس كثيرون يتمنون المعمودية ولا يجدوها،
وأنت أعطيتها لي منذ طفولتي المبكرة.

أتخيل نفسي طفلاً يسير مع أبيه الخارج من مصر،
ليعبر البحر الأحمر، دون أن يعرف ما الأمر،
لكنه خلُص باجتياز البحر بإيمان أبويه ..
"اعتَمَدوا لمُوسَى فِي السَّحابَةِ وفِي البَحرِ" (1كو 2:10).

وأتخيل نفسي طفلاً ختنه أبواه ليصير من شعب الله،
دون أن يدري أو يعرف معنى الختان، ودون أن يستشيروه.

شكرًا ياربي يسوع ..
أنك أمرت كنيستك بمعمودية الكل
"فاذهَبوا وتلمِذوا جميعَ الأُمَمِ
وعَمِّدوهُمْ باسمِ الآبِ والاِبنِ والرّوحِ القُدُسِ" 
(مت 19:28).

ولم تستثنِ الأطفال، بل بالعكس قلت:
"دَعوا الأولادَ يأتونَ إلَيَّ
ولا تمنَعوهُمْ لأنَّ لمِثلِ هؤُلاءِ ملكوتَ السماواتِ" 
(مت 14:19).

أشكرك لأنك سمحت لي أن أُدفن معك منذ بداية حياتي،
لأقوم معك.

"فدُفِنّا معهُ بالمَعموديَّةِ للموتِ، حتَّى كما أُقيمَ المَسيحُ مِنَ الأمواتِ،
بمَجدِ الآبِ، هكذا نَسلُكُ نَحنُ أيضًا في جِدَّةِ الحياةِ" 
(رو 4:6).

"مَدفونينَ معهُ في المَعموديَّةِ،
التي فيها أُقِمتُمْ أيضًا معهُ
بإيمانِ عَمَلِ اللهِ، الذي أقامَهُ مِنَ الأمواتِ" 
(كو 12:2).

"أم تجهَلونَ أنَّنا كُلَّ مَنِ اعتَمَدَ ليَسوعَ المَسيحِ
اعتَمَدنا لموتِهِ" (رو 3:6).

أشكرك لأنك غسلت خطاياي بالمعمودية ..

"والآنَ لماذا تتوانَى؟ قُمْ واعتَمِدْ واغسِلْ
خطاياكَ داعيًا باسمِ الرَّب" (أع 16:22).

أشكرك لأنك ضممتني إليك بالمعمودية ..

"لأنَّ كُلَّكُمُ الذينَ اعتَمَدتُمْ بالمَسيحِ قد لَبِستُمُ المَسيحَ" 
(غل 27:3).

"لأنَّنا جميعَنا بروحٍ واحِدٍ أيضًا اعتَمَدنا إلَى جَسَدٍ واحِدٍ،
يَهودًا كُنّا أم يونانيينَ، عَبيدًا أم أحرارًا،
وجميعُنا سُقينا روحًا واحِدًا" 
(1كو 13:12).

"فقَبِلوا كلامَهُ بفَرَحٍ، واعتَمَدوا،
وانضَمَّ في ذلكَ اليومِ نَحوُ
ثَلاثَةِ آلافِ نَفسٍ" 
(أع 41:2).

حقًّا كانت المعمودية بداية الخلاص،
لكل مَنْ آمن بالمسيح مع أهل بيته حتى الأطفال ..

"لَمّا صَدَّقوا فيلُبُّسَ وهو يُبَشرُ بالأُمورِ المُختَصَّةِ بملكوتِ اللهِ
وباسمِ يَسوعَ المَسيحِ، اعتَمَدوا رِجالاً ونِساءً" 
(أع 12:8).

"فللوقتِ وقَعَ مِنْ عَينَيهِ شَيءٌ كأنَّهُ قُشورٌ،
فأبصَرَ في الحالِ، وقامَ واعتَمَدَ" (أع 18:9).

"فلَمّا اعتَمَدَتْ هي وأهلُ بَيتِها طَلَبَتْ قائلَةً:
إنْ كنتُم قد حَكَمتُمْ أني مؤمِنَةٌ بالرَّب،
فادخُلوا بَيتي وامكُثوا. فألزَمَتنا" 
(أع 15:16).

"فأخَذَهُما في تِلكَ السّاعَةِ مِنَ اللَّيلِ وغَسَّلهُما مِنَ الجِراحاتِ،
واعتَمَدَ في الحالِ هو والذينَ لهُ أجمَعونَ" 
(أع 33:16).

أشكرك لأنك سمحت لي أن أتمتع بالنعمة منذ اليوم الأول
لحياتي على الأرض، ولم تمنع عني نعمتك حتى أكبر.

أعطيتني أن أكون ابنك منذ البداية (بالمعمودية).

وأعطيتني أن أشبع بجسدك ودمك منذ نعومة أظفاري.

وأعطيتني كنيسة غنية بالتعليم،
تلقفتني من بطن أمي لتشبعني بمعرفتك الاختبارية.

أشكرك يا ربي يسوع من أجل معمودية الأطفال.









*


----------



## asmicheal (29 يونيو 2009)

* 



أنر عيون قلوبنا 




أنر عيون قلوبنا

كنت مريضًا وجاء أبي الكاهن يصلي القنديل في بيتي الصغير.

أشعل أبي الكاهن أول فتيلة ليبدأ الصلاة،
فتعلقت عيناي بلهب القنديل، والتهب قلبي بحب المسيح.

أهكذا لا تتركني في مرضي،
وترسل لي أبي الكاهن ليدهنني بالزيت فاُشفى بنعمتك!!

وعندما أشعل أبي الفتيلة الثانية، تخيلت إلهي البار النار الآكلة،
الذي يخرج منه ابن وروح قدس، مثلما يخرج من النار حرارة ونور.

وعندما أشعل الفتيلة الثالثة، قلت في نفسي إن الأبدية تقترب.

ففي الرؤيا رآه مُعلِّمنا يوحنا يتمشى بين مناير سبع.

وهكذا كلما أشعل أبي فتيلة ..

شعرت أنني أقترب من رؤية المناير السبع المكتملة في السماء،
وصرت أستعجل أبي أن يوقد باقي الفتائل،
لأرى حبيبي يسوع يتمشى بين المناير،
ويُستعلن خلاصي في الأبدية السعيدة.

آمين تعالَ أيها الرب يسوع، أنر شمعة حياتي،
وطهرني بنار حبك الإلهي.

دعني أذوب كالفتيلة لأنير للآخرين بضياء حبك.

دعني لا أنطفئ أبدًا،
بل يشتعل روحك القدوس في داخلي،
وينير ظلمتي، ويبدد جهالاتي.

حقًا أنت هو نور العالم،
فلتكن ساكنًا فيَّ لأكون بك نورًا للعالم،
وملحًا للأرض.





*


----------



## asmicheal (29 يونيو 2009)

*



ليس عبد بلا خطية 




ليس عبد بلا خطية

إن التوبة هي رجعة حاسمة عن الخطية ..
يعقبها قداسة السيرة بدون سقطات.

إن الرجوع للخطية بعد الاعتراف معناه أن توبتي لم تكن حقيقية ..
وهى غير مقبولة.

إن ارتباطي بالمسيح يستلزم قداسة السيرة ..
وهذه القداسة تحتاج مجهودًا عنيفًا واستمرارية في عدم الخطأ.

التوبة هي عمل مستمر ومتكرر ومدى الحياة.

"ليس عبد بلا خطية، ولا سيد بلا غفران"
(مرد إنجيل الصوم الكبير)

فليست الكنيسة متحف قديسين .. ولكنها مستشفى تائبين.

صديقي التائب .. لاحظ أن:
توبة + اعتراف + تحليل = غفران.

لذلك فنحن مدعوون للعودة للكنيسة مرارًا وتكرارًا.
ندخل خطاه ونخرج متبررين.

وبتكرار التوبة والعودة للمسيح تضمحل الخطية من أعضائنا،
ويزداد الاشتياق للمسيح وطهارته.

ولكننا سنظل خطاة وسيظل المسيح (الذي بلا خطية)
وحده القادر على مغفرة الخطايا،

مهما ترقينا في الفضيلة والحب والالتصاق بالمسيح
فنحن "تراب ورماد".




​*


----------



## asmicheal (30 يونيو 2009)

*القائم من الأموات 


القائم من الأموات


ربي يسوع القائم من الأموات .. أقمني من موت الخطية!!

وكما انتصرت لي على الموت والفساد ..
دعني أعيش بك في هذا الانتصار على الدوام ..
ولا تسمح أن يفوز بي الشيطان دفعة أخرى.

وكما افتتحت – بقيامتك – عهدًا جديدًا ..
هكذا فلتكن هذه الخماسين بداية عهد جديد معك.

يا سيدي القدوس ..
أنهضني من قبور الشهوة ..
واغسلني من نتن الخطية ..
فأنت وحدك مُخلِّصي الصالح.



​*


----------



## asmicheal (30 يونيو 2009)

* 

اقبل إليك هذا البخور 



 اقبل إليك هذا البخور

إن جمال الكنيسة ورائحة البخور تبعث في النفس خشوعًا،
وترفعنا إلى درجة الصلاة بمجرد دخول الكنيسة المُقدَّسة.
سيدي الرب يسوع ..

دعني اجمع حواسي لأنشغل بك فوق كل انشغال.

قدِّس عيني بك وكذلك أذني، بل وأنفى، لكي لا أرى إلاَّ أنت،
ولا أسمع إلاَّ كلامك، واشتم رائحتك المُقدَّسة الزكية فقط.

دعني أكون سماويًا ويتسامى عقلي وقلبي كالبخور قدامك،
ويكون طموحي وفرحي حيث أنت جالس.

"اقبل إليك هذا البخور من أيدينا نحن الخطاة، رائحة بخور غفرانًا لخطايانا نافعًا لبقية شعبك" (سر بخور باكر).

ربي يسوع ..

إني أحتاج لأبى الكاهن يملأ مجمرته ببخور حبك وفدائك،
ويغمرني بسحابة هذا الدخان لأتطهر من خطاياي بدمك الغالي الثمين.

دعني أتوب في هذه اللحظات، لاستفيد من صلوات الكنيسة وبخورها عنى .. 

"إن الله يرفع هنالك خطايا الشعب من قِبَل المحرقات ورائحة البخور" (لحن يُقال في الصوم الكبير).







*


----------



## asmicheal (30 يونيو 2009)

* 

أعِنْ ضعف إيماني 



 أعِنْ ضعف إيماني

ربي يسوع .. ما تزعلش!!
ناس كتير صدقوا أن شركات الأدوية تستطيع أن تعطينا الحديد
في شكل كبسولة لعلاج الأنيميا،

وهم أنفسهم غير مصدقين، أنك تستطيع أن تعطينا جسدك،
في شكل خبزة، ودمك في شكل أباركة!!

بكل تأكيد طعم الكبسولة ولونها وشكلها ليس مثل الحديد،
لكننا نؤمن ونصدق أنها حديد بالحقيقة،
وليس بالرمز أو بالمثال أو بالتذكار.

فكيف لا نصدق أن إلهنا الخالق القدير يجعل جسده في خبزة،

حتى ولو كان الطعم واللون والشكل يختلف عن شكل
جسد الإنسان وطعمه ولونه!!

هل يستطيع الناس أن يأكلوا حديدًا حتى يُشفَوا؟

وهل يستطيع الناس أن يأكلوا لحمًا حيًا طريًا حتى يخلُصوا؟

لماذا نصدق العالم ولا نصدق المسيح؟!





*


----------



## asmicheal (30 يونيو 2009)

*طوبى لمَنْ يكتشف النعمة 



طوبى لمَنْ يكتشف النعمة

طوبى لمَنْ يكتشف النعمة التي فيه، وينهضها بالحب.
طوبى لمَنْ يسمع ويعمل.

الطريق ليست خطرة ولا وعرة ..

فالرفيق فيها قدير، والنعمة فيها غنية، والجهاد فيها ميسور ..
"نيري هَيِّنٌ وحِملي خَفيفٌ" (مت 30:11)،

لأن الرب نفسه يَحمل معنا العبء الأكبر.

وفي الحقيقة جهادنا وحده لا يُخلِّصنا،
لكننا لن نخلُص بدون جهادنا.

النعمة في حالة انتظار داخلنا، وليست بعيدة عنَّا.

تنتظر استجابتنا لنتشارك معًا،

ونتمم خلاصنا:
محبة الله الآب، ونعمة الابن الوحيد،
وشركة وموهبة الروح القدس تكون مع جميعكم.
آمين.



*


----------



## asmicheal (30 يونيو 2009)

* 

محتاج أتوب 



 محتاج أتوب

أنا محتاج في كل قداس أن أتوب،
وأعترف لله مُخلِّصي الصالح.

محتاج في كل صلوة ليتورجية أن يُصلي أبي الكاهن 
على رأسي مع جموع المُصلين التحليل عدة مرات .. 
(في نهاية عشية، نهاية باكر، وقبل تحليل الخدام، وبعد القسمة).

محتاج أن أسمع أبي الكاهن يُصلي من أجلي التحليل شخصيًا قائلاً:
"عبدك – فلان – وضعفي
يكونون مُحاللين من فمي بروحك القدوس".

ربي يسوع .. 

دعني لا أترك فرصة توبة إلاَّ وأغتنمها.
ودعني أسمع الحِل والغفران من فم أبي الكاهن
بروحك القدوس شخصيًا وجماعيًا. لك المجد آمين.





*


----------



## asmicheal (5 يوليو 2009)

* 

الأبوة الروحية 



 الأبوة الروحية

ما أجمل الأبوة الروحية في كنيستنا الغنية.
ربي يسوع الغالي ..

من أجمل عطاياك الحلوة أنك أعطيتني أبًا روحيًا.

أب حنون يقودني ويُعلِّمني الطريق حيث أسلُك.

ويريني خلاص الله، ويسندني في الضعف، وينفخ فيَّ الرجاء،

ويَربِتُ على كتفي وقت احتياجي للحنان، ويصلي عني ولي،

ويجاهد معي في الصلوات، ويسكب عني العبرات،

ويتكلّم في أذن المسيح بخصوصي.

أبي، ما أجملك! إني أرى فيك أيقونة إلهي المحب.

وإن كنت أنت جميل هكذا فكم يكون المسيح!!

وإن كنت أستريح عند قدميك هكذا، فكم تكون راحتي هناك!!

وإن كنت أتهلل لرؤية وجهك، فما حالي حينما أرى يسوع البار!!

ربي يسوع .. دعني أراك ..

وأتلامس معك في أبوة أبي الكاهن .. وفي ذبيحتك الإفخارستية ..

فينبوع جهادنا ونمونا ..

مُنسكب فينا من خلال أنامل الأب الروحي.

دع حضورك فيَّ يكون دائمًا .. لأشبع بك .. وأتحد بك ..

وتصير فيَّ .. وأنا فيك. 

المجد لك يا ربي يسوع ..

لأنك تركت لنا في كنيستك هذا الكنز العظيم ..

القداس الذي يُقدسني في كل يوم، ويُقربني إليك، ويوحدني بك.







*


----------



## asmicheal (5 يوليو 2009)

* 

النفس الغالية 



 النفس الغالية

بالرغم من أنه كان له اثنا عشر ابنًا،
لكنه حزن جدًّا لغياب أحدهم، واعتبر أنه قد عَدِمَ الأولاد.
إنه أبونا يعقوب .. الذي كان يفهم قيمة النفس الواحدة.
دعني يا ربي يسوع ..
ألاَّ أكتفي بالأعداد الهائلة من البشر الذين أخدمهم،
ولا أنسى نفسًا واحدة تاهت في وسطهم.

دعني أخدم كل نفس،
وأهتم بكل نفس لأخلِّص كل واحد بنعمتك الغنية.

ربي يسوع .. 

ما أرهب مجيئك لتسألني عن تلك النفوس ..
"يأتي ابن الله في مجده ومجد أبيه،
ويجازي كل واحد كأعماله التي عملها".

أرجوك أن تكون تلك الساعة غير مُرعبة لي لأنني:
"إذا ما تفطنت في كثرة أعمالي الرديئة،
ويأتي على قلبي فكر تلك الدينونة الرهيبة، تأخذني رعدة ..
فأهرب إليك يا الله محب البشر، فلا تصرف وجهك عني 
مُتضرعًا إليك، يا مَنْ أنت وحدك بلا خطية،
أنعم لنفسي المسكينة بتخشع قبل أن يأتي الانقضاء وخلِّصني"
(من صلاة الأجبية).









*​


----------



## asmicheal (5 يوليو 2009)

* 



هوذا أنا لعازر الجديد 



هوذا أنا لعازر الجديد 

ربى يسوعي الغالي
هوذا أنا لعازر الجديد،
وموضوع في القبر منذ زمان طويل..
وليس لي مَنْ يبكي علىَّ أو يتحنن على ضعفي وعفونتي.
بل تركوني أنا الحبيب مثل ميت مرذول!!

أنا الميت ..
وقد ربطني الشيطان بأكفان لف بها أعضائي الروحية
ففقدت حيويتي وحريتي.
ولم أعُد أرى نورك الإلهي البهي.

لساني كف عن الكلام الجيد والتسبيح،
وراح يلهو بعفونة الكلام الباطل!!

توقف قلبي عن أن ينبض بالحب الإلهي،
وراح يعبث بمحبات نجسة غريبة.

والعقل سبى بعيدًا فصارت أعمالي متهورة غير عاقلة.
وتوقفت يداي عن عمل الرحمة وخدمة شعبك.

رجلاي عجزتا عن الوقوف أمامك وقت الصلاة.

وجهي مُغطى بالخزي ومربوط بمنديل
تفيح منه رائحة النتن والخطية والشهوة!!

إنني أحتاج كلمة واحدة:
"هَلُمَّ خارِجًا!"

وهل أنت يا سيدي تطلب من الميت مجهودًا لكي يقوم؟

كيف يكون لي القدرة أو الإرادة
وأنت تعلم أنني ميت؟!

إنها كلمة واحدة من فمك الإلهي القدير
فأخرج من قبور الشهوة.

ثم تعطى أمرك لخدامك الأطهار:
"حُلّوهُ ودَعوهُ يَذهَبْ".

نعم دعني أذهب إليك ..
إلى حضنك وحبك..
وعشرتك الإلهية غير المتناهية.

آمين ياربي ..
لأنك أنت هو حياتنا كلنا وقيامتنا كلنا
أيها الطريق والحق والحياة.







*​


----------



## asmicheal (5 يوليو 2009)

* 

عندما ينشغل القلب بحب المسيح 



عندما ينشغل القلب بحب المسيح ..
يصير هو المتعة الوحيدة والكافية والمشبعة.

وتصير متع العالم بلا معنى ولا قيمة ولا رنين ..

الأكل يكون للقوت فقط وليس للذة .. 

النوم يكون لإراحة الجسد
من أجل مواصلة الجهاد في الحب الإلهي الغامر للنفس.

الفسحة تكون تمتع بحضور المسيح في خليقته الطبيعية.

الناس يصيرون مجال رؤية جمال الله
الذي - في تفضله - خلقنا على صورته ومثاله.

فأرى المسيح في كل وجه وفى كل شخص.

ليتك ياربي يسوع تستولى علىَّ
وتسبينى فأنسى كل شيء إلاّك.

حقا قال أحد الآباء:

"عملنا الوحيد في الحياة أن نحب المسيح،
وأن نسعد بهذا الحب".





*​


----------



## asmicheal (6 يوليو 2009)

*

إنك حقًا إله المحبة 



إنك حقًا إله المحبة

إنك حقًا إله المحبة ..
ولم تعد علاقتنا بك يا الله هي علاقة الخوف والعبودية،
بل المحبة الكاملة..

"لا خَوْفَ في المَحَبَّةِ،
بل المَحَبَّةُ الكامِلَةُ تطرَحُ الخَوْفَ إلَى خارِجٍ
لأنَّ الخَوْفَ لهُ عَذابٌ.
وأمّا مَنْ خافَ فلم يتكَمَّلْ في المَحَبَّةِ"
(1يو4: 18).

"خلقتني إنسانًا كمحب البشر.
ولم تكن أنت محتاجًا إلى عبوديتي..
بل أنا المُحتاج إلى ربوبيتك.
من أجلي ألجمت البحر.
من أجلي أظهرت طبيعة الحيوان.
أخضعت كل شيء تحت قدميّ.
لم تدعني مُعوزًا شيئًا من أعمال كرامتك".

إنك حقًا إله المحبة ..

قيل عن المرأة الخاطئة:
"قد غُفِرَتْ خطاياها الكثيرَةُ، لأنَّها أحَبَّتْ كثيرًا.
والذي يُغفَرُ لهُ قَليلٌ يُحِبُّ قَليلاً"
(لو7: 47).

فكثرة الغفران تقود إلى الحب ..
وكثرة الحب تسبب كثرة الغفران.

أكثر شخص سيشعر بحب المسيح ويتفاعل معه
هو أكثر واحد فينا يشعر بخطاياه 
وقيمة غفران السيد المسيح له.

ربي يسوع ..
أنا مديون لك لأنك احتملتني كثيرًا،
وسترت عليَّ مرارًا ..
ومازلت تشفق عليَّ 
وتعطيني فرصًا جديدة،
ولم تفقد أملك فيَّ ..
أنا أحبك لأنه لا يوجد مَنْ احتملني مثلما احتملت أنت من أجلي.

عندما نشعر بخلونا من المحبة سواء لله أو للناس،
فلنطلب من الله:
"والرَّبُّ يَهدي قُلوبَكُمْ إلَى مَحَبَّةِ اللهِ،
وإلَى صَبرِ المَسيحِ"
(2تس3: 5).

"أيُّها الأحِبّاءُ، لنُحِبَّ بَعضُنا بَعضًا،
لأنَّ المَحَبَّةَ هي مِنَ اللهِ،
وكُلُّ مَنْ يُحِبُّ فقد وُلِدَ مِنَ اللهِ ويَعرِفُ اللهَ.
ومَنْ لا يُحِبُّ لم يَعرِفِ اللهَ، لأنَّ اللهَ مَحَبَّةٌ" 
(1يو4: 7-8).

"يا ربي يسوع المسيح ارحمني". 



​*


----------



## asmicheal (6 يوليو 2009)

* 

محبتك الغالية بتحصرني 



محبتك الغالية بتحصرني

ربى يسوع ..
محبتك الغالية بتحصرني. 

نفسي أشوفك .. 
نفسي أقبِّل يديك وقدميك وخدودك. 

نفسي أضع رأسي المهموم على صدرك الحنون.

نفسي أجلس معاك على طول .. ماحدش ياخدنى منك.

نفسى تاخدنى عندك أشبع بيك وإلى الأبد ..

كفاية غربة وكفاية خطية وكفاية الزمان اللي ضاع!!

ممكن تحسسني بوجودك في حياتي؟

ممكن تعلن لي حبك وحضورك الإلهي؟

ربى يسوع ..
أنت النور وبدونك الحياة ضلمة .. غامقة.. ومالهاش طعم.

ربى يسوع ..
أنا جيت لك عشان أكون معاك وحدك ..
وأنت سمحت أنى أتلخم بالناس عشانك ..
بس أنا مش مكفي واتحرمت منك!!

لا أنا شبعان بيك.. ولا عرفت أشبّع الناس بيك ..
بل صار كثيرون غاضبين منى بسبب تقصيري في خدمتهم..

مش كان أفضل لهم ولي
أن أجلس في ديارك كل أيام حياتي عند قدميك وحدك!!

ربى يسوع .. أنا مش مكفي .. أعمل إيه؟ 

مافيش حل غير أنك تستر على ضعفي وجهلي وعجزي 
وتكمل الخدمة عني ..

وترسل لي مساعدين أمناء أكفّاء
من أجل تسديد احتياجات الناس للأبوة والرعاية والاهتمام والحب..

ربى يسوع ..
أنت الأسقف الحقيقي .. وهذا الشعب هو شعبك..
والكنيسة هي جسدك .. وأنت كل شيء في هذه الحياة.
فلا تسمح أنى أقف عائقًا
دون أن يراك الناس ..
ترعاهم وتعطف عليهم
وتحل مشاكلهم وتسدد احتياجاتهم
وتعلمهم أيها الأب والراعي والمعلم الصالح. 
اللهم ارحمني أنا الخاطئ.















*


----------



## asmicheal (6 يوليو 2009)

* 



قلبي هعمله مذبح!!



قلبي هعمله مذبح!!

أنا محتاج يا ربي يسوع أنك تقدِّس حياتي ..

وهخترع قداس جديد ..
أنك أنت يا ربي يسوع تكون الكاهن بتاعي ..

والقلب بتاعي هعمله مذبح.

وهقدم على هذا المذبح قربان ..

هدية .. عطية.

هقدم لك يا ربي يسوع قرباني ..

وقتي .. وجهدي .. وتعبي ..

ودموعي .. ووقفتي في الصلاة ..

وميطانياتي .. وقرع صدري.

هو ده القربان اللي هقدمه لك على مذبح قلبي.

هقدم لك بخور أتعابي .. الصلاة.

وهقدم لك يا ربي يسوع محبتي.

زي قارورة الطيب اللي سكبتها المرأة 

على رأسك الطاهر لما اتكأت في بيت سمعان الأبرص.

أقدم لك حياتي ذبيحة ..

أرجو أنك أنت تقبلها ..

وتقدسها ..

وتحول حياتي كلها إلى كنيسة متنقلة ..

وإلى قداس لا ينتهي.

كقول أحد الآباء:
"إن العالم كله يتحول إلى كنيسة لمَنْ يُصلي بلا انقطاع".

تعالوا نصلي بلا انقطاع ..

عشان حياتنا تبقى قداس لا ينقطع.

لإلهنا المجد الدائم إلى الأبد آمين.















*


----------



## asmicheal (6 يوليو 2009)

* 

هو كل شيء لنا



هو كل شيء لنا 

ليكن السيد المسيح هو كل شيء لنا .. 
اسمه 

صورته 

شخصه

تعاليمه. 

هو موضوع فكرنا ..

وموضوع صلواتنا وخدمتنا. 

الحياة تتمحور حول شخصه القدوس. 

هو كل شيء لنا .. 

الأقرباء والأصدقاء ..

والعمل والمال والنجاح ..

وكل شيء .. يكون لنا خلاله وخلال محبته.

القديسون والآباء ..

وكل الكنيسة ..

لا نراهم إلاَّ من خلال وجهه المنير وشخصه الأخاذ. 

صلوا عنى،،،















*


----------



## asmicheal (6 يوليو 2009)

*



الراعي صار حملاً



الراعي صار حملاً

الراعي صار حملاً ..
ليُذبح عن حياة العالم.

ثم قام من الموت كأسد ..
الأسد الغالب الخارج من سبط يهوذا.

ثم طار كنسر ..
ليجلس عن يمين أبيه الصالح ليجلسنا معه هناك..
ولكي يظهر في مجده الحقيقي.

ذلك المجد الذي كان غير واضح مع أنه لم يفقده أبدًا..
بل كان محتجبًا في الناسوت كالتدبير. 

ربى يسوع الغالي ..
دعني أغتسل في دمك الطاهر المنُقى.

دعني أقوم فيك وبك ولك
من قبور الشهوة والخطية والتمرد.

دعني أطير معك هناك
وأسكن فيك إلى الأبد ..
لأتمتع بك مع أبيك الصالح والروح القدس. 













​*


----------



## asmicheal (11 يوليو 2009)

* 

ما هذا أيها الفادي؟!



ما هذا أيها الفادي؟!

"إنْ أخطأَ إلَيكَ أخوكَ فاذهَبْ وعاتِبهُ بَينَكَ وبَينَهُ وحدَكُما.
إنْ سمِعَ مِنكَ فقد رَبِحتَ أخاكَ" (مت 15:18).

إننا يارب نمشي عكس هذا المبدأ،

ودائمًا نتمسك بكرامتنا وعزة أنفسنا،

ونقول: "هو الذي غلط، إذًا هو الذي يأتي لي ويعتذر".

لكن أنت يا إلهي سعيت في طلب الضال،

عندما أخطأ الإنسان في حقك، وخالف وصيتك،
وجلب على نفسه حكم الموت.

أنت الذي دبرت الخلاص بالتجسد والفداء،
وطأطأت السماوات، وأتيت إلينا لتصالحنا مع الآب السماوي.

وبالفعل صالحت الأرضيين مع السمائيين،
وجعلت الاثنين واحدًا. والعجيب أن البشر لم يستقبلوك كما يليق،
بل أهانوك وأتعبوك، وصلبوك.

ورغم أنهم لم يؤمنوا بك، مازلت مستمرًا في حبك وعطائك،

ولم تندم على خَلقِك إيانا ..

بدليل أنك مازلت تسمح للبشر بالتناسل ومجيء أجيال جديدة.

يا إلهي، لم تفقد الأمل فينا.

وماذا عن أخصَّائِك الأحباء الذين تخلوا عنك وقت الصليب؟!

لم توجِّه إلى أحد منهم كلمة عتابٍ أو لومٍ بعد القيامة،
بل قَبِلت كل مَنْ عاد إليك.

حتى بطرس الذي جحدك وأنكرك وشتمك في وجهك قَبِلته،
بل كان لديك الاستعداد لقبول يهوذا لو لم يقتل نفسه.

ما هذا أيها الفادي؟!

كيف احتملت كل هذا؟!

حقًا ليس مِثلك يا الله.

في خبرتنا البشرية عندما يخوننا شخص نفقد الثقة فيه تمامًا،
ولا نعود نتعامل معه بالأمان، بل نقول إننا اكتشفنا حقيقته،
ولا يجوز التعامل معه إلاَّ بالحكمة والحذر.

ما هذا أيها الفادي؟!

لقد سلّمت كنيستك ليقودها أناس تركوك وتخلَّوا عنك وقت شدتك!!

بل وأعطيتهم سلطان غفران خطايا الناس يوم قيامتك قائلاً لهم:

"مَنْ غَفَرتُمْ خطاياهُ تُغفَرُ لهُ،
ومَنْ أمسَكتُمْ خطاياهُ أُمسِكَتْ" (يو 23:20).

كيف تأتمنهم على هذه النعمة العظيمة،
وهم قد خانوك للتو؟

حقًا، ليس مثلك يا إلهي!!

ماذا أقول أيضًا .. إن كل شيء يصرخ في وجهي:

ليس مِثل فادينا الحبيب!!

أعطني يا سيدي أن أتعلَّم منك.









*


----------



## asmicheal (11 يوليو 2009)

* 

تشدَّد .. وتشجَّع



تشدَّد .. وتشجَّع

قال الرب ليشوع في بداية خدمته:
"لا يَقِفُ إنسانٌ في وجهِكَ كُلَّ أيّامِ حَياتِكَ.
كما كُنتُ مع موسَى أكونُ معكَ.
لا أُهمِلُكَ ولا أترُكُكَ. تشَدَّدْ وتشَجَّعْ" 
(يش 5:1-6).

وكان هذا التشجيع الإلهي بمثابة أمر واجب التنفيذ ..

"أما أمَرتُكَ؟ تشَدَّدْ وتشَجَّعْ! لا ترهَبْ ولا ترتَعِبْ
لأنَّ الرَّبَّ إلهَكَ معكَ حَيثُما تذهَبُ" (يش 9:1).

إنه وعد يخصني أنا، الرب بنفسه يسندني ويعضدني ويشجعني،
لذلك "إنْ قامَتْ علَيَّ حَربٌ ففي ذلكَ أنا مُطمَئنٌّ" (مز 3:27).

"إنْ كانَ اللهُ معنا، فمَنْ علَينا؟" (رو 31:8).

ربي يسوع ..

لن أعبأ بتهديدات الناس، ولن اضطرب لمؤامراتهم ..

"لأنَّكَ أنتَ معي. عَصاكَ وعُكّازُكَ هُما يُعَزيانِني" (مز 4:23).

وإن أصابني ضرر من أحدهم، سأعرف أنه بتدبيرك ولصالحي،

لأن وعدك الإلهي:
"مَنْ ذا الذي يقولُ فيكونَ والرَّبُّ لم يأمُرْ؟" (مرا 37:3).

لن أرهَب إنسانًا ولن أرتعب من موقف،

وسأشعر بحضورك الإلهي في حياتي في كل خطوة،

وعند كل مفترق طرق .. أنت هو صديقي، وأبي، وربي، وإلهي،

وعريس نفسي المرافق لمسيرة حياتي.

حتى إن كنت أنا ضعيفًا ومائلاً إلى الخطأ والخطية،

لكنني أثق أنك تظل أمينًا لا يمكن أن تنكر نفسك ..

حسب وعدك الصادق:

"إنْ كُنّا غَيرَ أُمَناءَ فهو يَبقَى أمينًا،
لن يَقدِرَ أنْ يُنكِرَ نَفسَهُ" (2تي 13:2).

أنت أمين إلى الانقضاء، لا تتركني ولا تهملني،

لأني ابنك ومتمسك بوعدك. آمين.












*


----------



## asmicheal (11 يوليو 2009)

* 



خلِّصنا يا ابن داود



خلِّصنا يا ابن داود
بادرني محدثي .. هل خلُصت يا أخ؟

فأجبته: "إنَّنا بالرَّجاءِ خَلَصنا. 

ولكن الرَّجاءَ المَنظورَ ليس رَجاءً،

لأنَّ ما يَنظُرُهُ أحَدٌ كيفَ يَرجوهُ أيضًا؟

ولكن إنْ كُنّا نَرجو ما لسنا نَنظُرُهُ فإنَّنا نتوَقَّعُهُ بالصَّبرِ" 
(رو 24:8-25).

فنحن "بنِعمَةِ الرَّب يَسوعَ المَسيحِ نؤمِنُ أنْ نَخلُصَ" (أع 11:15).

نخلُص بأن ننال ميراثًا "لا يَفنَى ولا يتدَنَّسُ ولا يَضمَحِلُّ،
مَحفوظٌ في السماواتِ" (1بط 4:1).

لذلك قال ربنا يسوع المسيح: "الذي يَصبِرُ إلَى المُنتَهَى 
فهذا يَخلُصُ" (مت 22:10).

دعني يا ربي يسوع أن أستمر إلى النهاية في طريق الخلاص ..

فأنت مُخلِّصي وحدك ..

لأنه "ليس بأحَدٍ غَيرِهِ الخَلاصُ" (أع 12:4).

ومع ذلك طالبتني بأن أجاهد لأخلُص ..

"فإنَّ مَنْ أرادَ أنْ يُخَلِّصَ نَفسَهُ يُهلِكُها، ومَنْ يُهلِكُ نَفسَهُ 
مِنْ أجلي، ومِنْ أجلِ الإنجيلِ فهو يُخَلِّصُها" (مر 35:8).

حقًا لقد خلَّصتني بالمعمودية المُقدَّسة ..

"لا بأعمالٍ في بر عَمِلناها نَحنُ،
بل بمُقتَضَى رَحمَتِهِ - خَلَّصَنا
بغُسلِ الميلادِ الثّاني وتجديدِ الرّوحِ القُدُسِ" (تي 5:3).

"مَنْ آمَنَ واعتَمَدَ خَلَصَ، ومَنْ لم يؤمِنْ يُدَنْ" (مر 16:16).

"الذي مِثالُهُ يُخَلِّصُنا نَحنُ الآنَ، أيِ المَعموديَّةُ.
لا إزالَةُ وسخِ الجَسَدِ، بل سؤالُ ضَميرٍ صالِحٍ عن اللهِ،
بقيامَةِ يَسوعَ المَسيحِ" (1بط 21:3).

ولكني أحتاج أن تُخلِّصني بالتمام، وأنت وحدك قادر ..

"فمِنْ ثَمَّ يَقدِرُ أنْ يُخَلِّصَ أيضًا إلَى التَّمامِ الذينَ يتقَدَّمونَ بهِ 
إلَى اللهِ، إذ هو حَيٌّ في كُل حينٍ ليَشفَعَ فيهِمْ" (عب 25:7).

حقًا يا ربي يسوع إن الإيمان وحده غير كافِ للخلاص،

إذ قال مُعلِّمنا بولس:

"هذا وإنَّكُمْ عارِفونَ الوَقتَ، أنَّها الآنَ ساعَةٌ لنَستَيقِظَ مِنَ النَّوْمِ،
فإنَّ خَلاصَنا الآنَ أقرَبُ مِمّا كانَ حينَ آمَنّا" (رو 11:13).

"لأنَّهُ يقولُ: في وقتٍ مَقبولٍ سمِعتُكَ، وفي يومِ خَلاصٍ أعَنتُكَ.
هوذا الآنَ وقتٌ مَقبولٌ. هوذا الآنَ يومُ خَلاصٍ" (2كو 2:6).

دعني أغتنم الفرصة، وأحسب أن اليوم يوم خلاصي،

وأتممه حسب قول رسولك العظيم:

"تمموا خَلاصَكُمْ بخَوْفٍ ورِعدَةٍ" (في 12:2).

"لأنَّ اللهَ لم يَجعَلنا للغَضَبِ، بل لاقتِناءِ الخَلاصِ
برَبنا يَسوعَ المَسيحِ" (1تس 9:5).

عجيب هو مُعلِّمي بولس الذي قال: "لأجلِ ذلكَ أنا أصبِرُ علَى 
كُل شَيءٍ لأجلِ المُختارينَ، لكَيْ يَحصُلوا هُم أيضًا علَى الخَلاصِ 
الذي في المَسيحِ يَسوعَ، مع مَجدٍ أبدي" (2تي 10:2).

إن دور الخادم أن يصبر في آلام الخدمة، حتى يَخلُص المختارون ..

"فكيفَ نَنجو نَحنُ إنْ أهمَلنا خَلاصًا هذا مِقدارُهُ؟

قد ابتَدأَ الرَّبُّ بالتَّكلُّمِ بهِ،

ثُمَّ تثَبَّتَ لنا مِنَ الذينَ سمِعوا" (عب 3:2).

دعني يا سيدي أخلُص بك،

ويكون لي نصيب في هذه الآية المُقدَّسة:

"وتمشي شُعوبُ المُخَلَّصينَ بنورِها،
ومُلوكُ الأرضِ يَجيئونَ بمَجدِهِمْ وكرامَتِهِمْ إليها" 
(رؤ 24:21).



















*


----------



## asmicheal (11 يوليو 2009)

* 

نتبعك بكل قلوبنا



 نتبعك بكل قلوبنا

نعم يا ربي يسوع نتبعك في كل خطواتك.

نتبعك في البِر، والقداسة، وحَمل نِير الوصية.

نتبعك في حَمل الصليب، واحتمال الألم ونيران الأتون.

نتبعك في قيامتك،

ونصرتك على الموت والخطية والعالم والشيطان.

نتبعك في تكريس الحياة والقلب والفكر لخدمة اسمك القدوس.

نتبعك في حب الكنيسة التي أحببتها حتى الموت.

يا الله لا تخزنا. لا تدع تعهداتنا أمامك تخيب.

بل اصنع معنا بحسب وداعتك، ومحبتك، واتضاعك العجيب.

وارفعنا إليك لكي نتبعك بالحق.

فلتصعد صلواتنا الضعيفة أمامك كرائحة بخور مقبول،

لأنك إله رؤوف متحنن، وتستسمن محرقاتنا مهما كانت هزيلة.

ولأنك إله مشجِّع لا تطفئ الفتيلة المدخنة بل تشعلها،

ولا تقصف القصبة المرضوضة، بل تُدعمها.

وإن كنَّا غير مستحقين لعطفك ورضاك،

فاذكر عهودك الأولى مع آبائنا القديسين إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب،

وارحمنا من أجل كرامتهم لأننا أبناؤهم.

تعالوا يا جميع الشعوب، لتشتركوا معنا في تسبيح إلهنا الصالح،

الذي من فيض صلاحه، لم يبخل علينا بنعمة الوجود،

بل والخلود والخلاص من الموت والفساد، وأعطانا الحياة الأبدية.

صلّوا عنَّا يا جميع القديسين، ليغفر لنا الله خطايانا،

ويرحمنا الخالق، ويُنير حياتنا بنعمته الغنية.







*


----------



## asmicheal (11 يوليو 2009)

* 

علِّمني طول البال والاحتمال



علّمني أن أحوِّل الصالبين إلى كارزين.

ألم تعمل ذلك مع لينجينوس قائد المئة،

ومع كثيرين ممَنْ قالوا: اصلِبهُ! اصلِبهُ! (لو 21:23).

"دَمُهُ علَينا وعلَى أولادِنا" (مت 25:27).

وبعد خمسين يومًا من جحودهم: "نُخِسوا في قُلوبِهِمْ، وقالوا لبُطرُسَ 
ولسائرِ الرُّسُلِ: ماذا نَصنَعُ أيُّها الرجالُ الإخوَةُ؟" (أع 37:2)،

"واعتَمَدوا، وانضَمَّ في ذلكَ اليومِ نَحوُ ثَلاثَةِ آلافِ نَفسٍ" (أع 41:2).

أتخيل لو أنك منتقم جبار سريع الغضب،
وقد قضيت على هؤلاء بالعجلة، لخسرنا بولس ولينجينوس،
وجمعًا كثيرًا من المسيحيين.

آه لو أتعلم منك أن أُطيل أناتي على الناس، فيتحولون إلى أصدقاء.

ربي يسوع ..

علّمني أن أكسب أعدائي بدلاً من أن أهزمهم،

بعد أن كانوا ينصبون لي العداء بلا سبب.

أعطني أن أحب وأن أحتمل الجميع.









*


----------



## asmicheal (16 يوليو 2009)

*الجوهرة الثمينة*
*ربي يسوع ... *
*إنك الجوهرة الثمينة الغالية التي تستحق أن أبيع كل شيء لأقتنيك في داخلي ..

إذا ما أعطيتني هذه النعمة أن أقتنيك فيَّ سأصير غنيًا جدًا بكَ لكي أعطي آخرين ..

ليست أموال هذا العالم الزائل بل خلاص نفوسنا بتلاوة اسمك القدوس ..

سأكون غنيًا مثل بطرس الذي قال للمُقعد:

"ليس لي فِضَّةٌ ولا ذَهَبٌ، ولكن الذي لي فإيّاهُ أُعطيكَ: باسمِ يَسوعَ المَسيحِ النّاصِري قُمْ وامشِ!" (أع3: 6).

ربي يسوع ... *
*كن لي اللؤلؤة الوحيدة التي تغذيني وتشبعني وتعزيني.

لا تدع اغراءات العالم تشغلني عنك .. لا المال ولا المركز ولا الناس ولا العواطف ولا الجسد

ولا لذة الأكل ... ولا شيء يشغلني عنك يا مُخلصي القدوس.

ولنهتف مع مُعلِّمنا بولس الرسول: "مَنْ سيَفصِلُنا عن مَحَبَّةِ المَسيحِ؟ أشِدَّةٌ أم ضَيقٌ أم اضطِهادٌ أم جوعٌ أم عُريٌ أم خَطَرٌ أم سيفٌ؟ *
*كما هو مَكتوبٌ: 

"إنَّنا مِنْ أجلِكَ نُماتُ كُلَّ النَّهارِ. قد حُسِبنا مِثلَ غَنَمٍ للذَّبحِ". *
*ولكننا في هذِهِ جميعِها يَعظُمُ انتِصارُنا بالذي أحَبَّنا. *
*فإني مُتَيَقنٌ أنَّهُ لا موتَ ولا حياةَ، ولا مَلائكَةَ ولا رؤَساءَ ولا قوّاتِ، ولا أُمورَ حاضِرَةً ولا مُستَقبَلَةً، ولا عُلوَ ولا عُمقَ، ولا خَليقَةَ أُخرَى، *
*تقدِرُ أنْ تفصِلَنا عن مَحَبَّةِ اللهِ التي في المَسيحِ يَسوعَ رَبنا" (رو8: 35-39).*​


----------



## asmicheal (16 يوليو 2009)

*أريدك أنت أكثر من عجائبك*​ 



*ربي يسوع..*
*لن أجري وراء المعجزات، ولن أطلب معجزة سوى وجودك في حياتي.*
*أريدك أنت أكثر من عجائبك.*
*سأتعلم من آحاز الذى لم يطلب آية بل طلب السيد نفسه.*
*"ثُمَّ عادَ الرَّبُّ فكلَّمَ آحازَ قائلاً: ثُمَّ عادَ الرَّبُّ فكلَّمَ آحازَ قائلاً: *
*"اُطلُبْ لنَفسِكَ آيَةً مِنَ الرَّب إلهِكَ. عَمقْ طَلَبَكَ أو رَفعهُ إلَى فوقٍ". فقالَ آحازُ: "لا أطلُبُ ولا أُجَربُ الرَّبَّ". *
*فقالَ: "اسمَعوا يا بَيتَ داوُدَ! هل هو قَليلٌ علَيكُمْ أنْ تُضجِروا الناسَ حتَّى تُضجِروا إلهي أيضًا؟ *
*ولكن يُعطيكُمُ السَّيدُ نَفسُهُ آيَةً: ها العَذراءُ تحبَلُ وتلِدُ ابنًا وتدعو اسمَهُ "عِمّانوئيلَ" (إش7: 10-14).*
*أريد غفرانك وحبك، وسكناك في قلبي الحقير النجس.*
*لن أنشغل كثيرًا بمعجزات تجري هنا أو هناك.*
*فلقد عرفت من الأسفار المُقدَّسة..*
*أنه يمكن أن تحدث المعجزات بخداع الشيطان.*
*وأنا لا أرغب في أن أُخدع.*
*ستكون المعجزة الماثلة أمامي دائمًا والكافية لحياتي..*
*هي كلمتك في الإنجيل، وجسدك ودمك على المذبح.*
*دعني أكتفي بك، وبنعمتك، ولأسمع صوتك الحنون:*
*"تكفيكَ نِعمَتي"*
*آمين.*​


----------



## asmicheal (16 يوليو 2009)

*الله محب البشر*
*الله محب البشر
 *
*"لو عَرَفوا لَما صَلَبوا رَبَّ المَجدِ.." (1كو2: 8).

ربي يسوع...

نفوس كثيرة قد تركتك وأكثر منها مَنْ رفضك.

كثيرون لم يقبلوك وآخرون عاندوك وحاربوك.

آه لو علموا حبك.. آه لو تذوقوا أبوتك.. آه لو التمسوا خلاصك!!!

إن البشرية اليوم هي أحوج ما يكون أن تتلاقى مع المسيح الحقيقي..*
*الذي أعلن عن ذاته في الإنجيل وفي التجسد..*
*آه لو عرفوا!!

الشباب المتسكع في الخطايا والضياع..*
*والعلماء المتشبثون بالعقل دون الإله..*
*والمتدينون الذين يوظفون الإله لقتل مَنْ يخالفهم..*
*والملحدون الذي رفعوا راية الحرب ضد الله..*
*واللامبالون والعبثيون واللاهون والناقمون...*
*أفواج من البشر ضد الله... لأنهم لم يتعرفوا بعد عليه.*
*آه لو عرفوا!!

إخوتي الشباب..*
*هل يسوعنا الذي تعرفنا عليه في كنيستنا يستحق كل هذا الجحود؟*
*وهل مسيحنا القدوس يليق به كل هذا الصدود؟

إن يسوع المسيح الذي تجلى في كنيسته المقدسة بالتجسد..*
*هو الله الجدير بكل الحب والإيمان..

وهو جدير بأن نكرس عمرنا لخدمة مجده ونشر ملكوته..

وهو جدير بأن نساعد أخوتنا الشباب في كل مكان..

وأن ينفضوا عن أذهانهم تراب المعرفة المنحرفة عنه..

وأن يتعرفوا عليه كما هو وكما قصد أن يعلن عن ذاته.

فالله محب البشر.. "خلقتنى إنساناً كمحب البشر"..

وبرهان الحب أيضاً أنه لم يخلقني في عوز..*
*بل لقد دبَّر لي احتياجاتي ومصادر سعادتي وشبعي قبل أن يوجدني.

والأعظم من هذا أنه خلق الخليقة كلها في جمال واتساق..

"وضعت فيَّ موهبة النطق.. وفتحت ليّ الفردوس لأتنعم..

وردني إليه عندما فقدته باستهتاري وتخاذلي ومخالفتي..

لقد خلقتنا للفردوس وهو*
*"يُريدُ أنَّ جميعَ الناسِ يَخلُصونَ، وإلَى مَعرِفَةِ الحَق يُقبِلونَ"
(1تي2 :4).*
*وهو لا يرغب إطلاقاً أن يموت الخاطئ.

"وضعت ذاتك وأخذت شكل العبد... وأظهرت عِظَم اهتمامك بي..
احتملت ظلم الأشرار. بذلت ظهرك للسياط.
وخديك أهملتهما للطم.
لأجلي يا سيدي..
لم ترُد وجهك عن خِزي البصاق".

"ما هذا أيها الفادي؟*
*ما الذي جعلك تحتمل كل ذلك العذاب من أجلي؟

أيهان العظيم؟ أيُذل الممجد؟ أيوضع المرتفع؟*
*يا لعظم حبك...!!

"نعم هو حبك العظيم الذي جعلك تقبل احتمال كل ذلك العذاب من أجلي"

آه يا ربي يسوع..*
*لو إنك تزرع فيَّ هذا الاستعداد الداخلي للبذل من أجل الآخرين وللتعب من أجلك.

إن محبة المسيح لنا ليست مجرد مشاعر ولكنها فِعل..*
*"يا أولادي، لا نُحِبَّ بالكلامِ ولا باللسانِ، بل بالعَمَلِ والحَق"
(1يو3 : 18).

إنها محبة متحركة.. وإن كان في حركتها خسارة وتعب وبذل وعرق ودم وموت..

إن التعب برهان الحب, والحب يلغي التعب..

فهل نحن نحبه كما أحبنا هو أولاً...؟!!*​


----------



## asmicheal (16 يوليو 2009)

*ثبتني فيك.. لأحيا بكَ ولكَ*
*ثبتني فيك.. لأحيا بكَ ولكَ *
*مَنْ لا يُؤمن بالثالوث.. لن يجد له مكانًا بيننا في القداس..*
*فهو مجد الثالوث.

ومَن لا يُمجِّد الثالوث بالصلاة..*
*لا يستحق أن يشترك في التناول من جسد الابن الوحيد في نهاية القداس.

يا للهيبة والوقار الذي يُحيط بصلواتنا المُقدَّسة.*
*إننا نقف أمام الثالوث كُلي القداسة، نتكلّم معه ونُسبِّحه!!

إن الملائكة يقفون بكل وقار وخشوع أمام الحضرة الإلهية..

لقد سبَّحه الآباء بخوف واحترام..*
*ويأمرنا المزمور أن نعبُد الرب بخوف..

"اعبُدوا الرَّبَّ بخَوْفٍ، واهتِفوا برَعدَةٍ"
(مز2: 11).

"أمّا أنا فبكَثرَةِ رَحمَتِكَ أدخُلُ بَيتَكَ. أسجُدُ في هيكلِ قُدسِكَ بخَوْفِكَ"
(مز5: 7).

"لأنَّ الرَّبَّ عَليٌّ مَخوفٌ، مَلِكٌ كبيرٌ علَى كُل الأرضِ"
(مز47: 2).

"مَخوفٌ أنتَ يا اللهُ مِنْ مَقادِسِكَ.
إلهُ إسرائيلَ هو المُعطي قوَّةً وشِدَّةً للشَّعبِ. مُبارَكٌ اللهُ!"
(مز68: 35).

"إلهٌ مَهوبٌ جِدًّا في مؤامَرَةِ القِديسينَ، ومَخوفٌ عِندَ جميعِ الذينَ حولهُ"
(مز89: 7).

ربي يسوع..*
*كيف بعد كل ذلك أقف أمام حضرتك الإلهية بتراخٍ وكسل..*
*وكيف أُسبِّحك بقلب منقسم شارد وغير خائف من حضور الثالوث!!

دعني يا سيدي أحترمك بوقار وهيبة يليقان بالمذبح المُقدَّس.

إن الكنيسة هي المؤمنين المُتحدين معًا بالمسيح..*
*وبناء الكنيسة يكون بتجميع المؤمنين، وربطهم معًا بالمسيح.

والإفخارستيا هي الوسيلة العظمى لتثبيتنا معًا في المسيح..*
*فتُبنى الكنيسة، وتنمو، وتعيش في سلام..

ربي يسوع البار..*
*ثبتني فيك لأحيا بك ولك.. فأنا بدونك ليس لي حياة.

ربي يسوع القدوس..*
*اجمع كنيستك فيَّ.

اجعل أعضاءك المؤمنين لا يهملون أن يثبتوا فيك بالتناول*
*من جسدك المُقدَّس ودمك الإلهي الكريم.

"اجعلنا كلنا مستحقين يا سيدنا أن نتناول من قُدساتك،*
*طهارة لأنفسنا وأجسادنا وأرواحنا،*
*لكي نكون جسدًا واحدًا وروحًا واحدًا،*
*ونجد نصيبًا وميراثًا مع جميع القديسين الذين أرضوك منذ البدء".

ربي القدوس..*
*ثبتني فيك.. لأحيا بكَ ولكَ*​


----------



## asmicheal (16 يوليو 2009)

*يا حَمَل الله القدوس*
*يا حَمَل الله القدوس..

لقد صارت آلامنا آلامك بسبب التجسد والصليب.. **وصارت آلامك محسوبة لنا بسبب بِرك..*
*فأنت لا تستحق الألم على كل حال.

الآن أفرح في آلامي.. لأنها صارت شركة الصليب المجيد..*
*بل بالأولى لأنها صارت وسيلة إلهية لتأديبنا..*
*"لأجلِ المَنفَعَةِ، لكَيْ نَشتَرِكَ في قَداسَتِهِ" (عب12 : 10).

كيف يستوعب عقلي المسكين هذه الحقيقة الإلهية؟!!*
*أنا النجس أشترك في قداسة المسيح!!!

يا للحب الإلهي غير الموصوف ولا المُعبَّر عنه!!

حقاً يعلن القداس الإلهي: "صيّرنا أطهاراً بروحك القدوس".

طوبى لنا نحن معشر المسيحيين..*
*الزيتونة البرية التي طعمت في أصل الشجرة المقدسة.

أعطني يا مُخلصي القدوس أن أحترم هذه الشركة المقدسة.*
*وأن أسلك "كما يَحِقُّ للدَّعوَةِ التي دُعيتُمْ بها" (أف4 : 1).

وأن أبتعد عن الظلمة القاتلة للنفس.*
*"لأنَّهُ أيَّةُ خِلطَةٍ للبِر والإثمِ؟ وأيَّةُ شَرِكَةٍ للنّورِ مع الظُّلمَةِ؟*
*وأيُّ اتفاقٍ للمَسيحِ مع بَليعالَ؟*
*وأيُّ نَصيبٍ للمؤمِنِ مع غَيرِ المؤمِنِ؟*
*وأيَّةُ موافَقَةٍ لهيكلِ اللهِ مع الأوثانِ؟"*
*(2كو6 : 14-16).

أعطني يا سيدي..*
*أن أسلك كما يليق بـ "شَرِكَةِ ميراثِ القِديسينَ في النّورِ" (كو1 : 12).

وأن أنفض عني كل فكر لا يليق بشركتك المقدسة,*
*وكل تصرف يسيء إلى بهاء مجد عظمتك إذ حسبتني كشريك.

أعطني أن أُقدر حبك وتنازلك العجيب..*
*وأن أحيا في كنفك إلى مدى الأيام.

آمين.*​


----------

